# Double billing



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I have been billed twice within 4 days, once for $4.99 and once for $14.99. Could you please reverse the $4.99 and stop the recurring billing for that payment?

Thank you.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PM'd

- JB


----------

